# Giving up lurking



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

MrLahey said:


> Hey guys, I'm a longtime lurker here on the forums and decided to finally create an account. I've been snowboarding for about 15 years now and recently relocated to the great *mid-west*. I'm an Air Force medic just trying to get back to the mountains. Anyways, here's to *deep pow and good beer*.


Well, looks like you're gonna have to move for that 

:cheer1: 

Anyways... welcome! :hairy:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

Haha thanks for the reminder... the lack of pow is no surprise but I honestly figured the "beer capitol" would have a little more to offer. So here's to deep pow, good beer, and orders to AK!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Glade you gave up lurking welcome What gear do you own :eyetwitch2:







:embarrased1:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. I have a 159 ride berzerker with union forces and a 156 raygun with k2 formulas that has turned into a rock board. Boots are burton ambush. I really want a fish for deep trees out west but at the moment it isn't really practical. That 2016 graphic is so damn tempting though haha


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Where is STL, anyway??


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

deagol said:


> Where is STL, anyway??


St Louis area


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Glade you gave up lurking welcome...


Ditto! I'm sure the neighboor ladies are relieved as well!!  :laugh:



MrLahey said:


> ...I'm an Air Force medic just trying to get back to the mountains. Anyways, here's to deep pow and good beer.


Slightly off topic but,.. I was a Navy medic with the Marines. I always wundered what tongue in cheek term was/is used to describe airforce pogues? . With the Marines it was "Jarhead" or Grunt! Army were Dogs, Doggies, GI's. I was a "Squid" or a Sqrunt! (..combo of squid n grunt!). National guard from ANY branch,..? Weekend Warriors naturally. 

Of course pilots have always been Fly Boys or Fighter Jocks! But the only term 
I ever heard more than once or twice for non pilot airforce was "Zoomie!"  But I always thought that sounded stupid n silly. 

So what do you guys call yourselves? (...or what have you heard the other branches using to refer to you?). Anyway, this always used to bug me that there wasn't any clever or respectfully derogatory nickname to call u guys!.  :lol:

Oh,.. And welcome to the asylum!!! :hairy:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome chomps. If I had to do it all over again I'd join the navy and be a fleet corpsman. I'd much rather spend my time out in the field than in a clinic. With that being said, an exciting day as a medic usually means someone else had a really shitty day. To answer your question, there's a couple terms out there for us. I think the most popular is probably chair force. As far as something comparable to POG or grunt, sometimes the guys that work on the flight line like to call us nonners. I think everyone is just jealous of our controlled climate and sweet ass desk chairs though!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

MrLahey said:


> St Louis area




Ok, that makes sense..

welcome.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

MrLahey said:


> Thanks for the welcome chomps….
> 
> ….I think everyone is just jealous of our controlled climate and sweet ass desk chairs though!


After weeks on maneuvers,.. no showers, humping a pack & sleeping in holes??? I know _"I"_ certainly was!!! :lol:


Yeah,... fleet corpsman isn't too bad nowadays!! Now that women'z is allowed on ships!  :hairy:


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Yeah,... fleet corpsman isn't too bad nowadays!! Now that women'z is allowed on ships!














[/QUOTE]

Yeah we went to school with corpsman.. those navy girls knew what they were doin'


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thankyou for your service.


----------



## groundball77 (Nov 14, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> After weeks on maneuvers,.. no showers, humping a pack & sleeping in holes??? I know _"I"_ certainly was!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> Yeah,... fleet corpsman isn't too bad nowadays!! Now that women'z is allowed on ships!  :hairy:


I can second that. I grew up in 2nd MARDIV and spent most of my 17 years either in Div or with the MEU. Now I am living the easy life in the climate controlled clinic. I do miss some of the stuff from when I was line Corpsman and later a Battalion Chief, but honestly it does get old and a break is nice. 

OP when did you go through school at Fort Sam. I taught a few combined Navy/AF classes when I was there?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

MrLahey said:


> an exciting day as a medic usually means someone else had a really shitty day.


Haha this could describe my first season snowboarding trying to keep up with an expert lol...:surprise:
Say no to lurking :grin:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Fort Sam. My hometown is San Antonio. Worked with a bunch of dudes(surgeons/anesthesiologist/crna/retired corpsmen(anesthesiologist surgical techs)) from Wolford Hall and a few from BAMC. Not a bad place to be.


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

San Antonio is a black hole lol I know guys that have been there for 10+ years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLahey (Nov 14, 2015)

On another note. I will be in Vail Feb 12-21 if anyone wants to meet up. I'm staying with my buddy out there but I think I'll be on my own for at least a couple of days. Will have a car though and open to try some new places. The 'boat has my eye right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BergenMann (Jan 20, 2016)

MrLahey said:


> Hey guys, I'm a longtime lurker here on the forums and decided to finally create an account. I've been snowboarding for about 15 years now and recently relocated to the great mid-west. I'm an Air Force medic just trying to get back to the mountains. Anyways, here's to deep pow and good beer.


"I got a gray kitty
and a tabby too
And an orange kitty
who poos in my shoes
Got mad MC skills
That leave ya struck
And I roll with my kitties
and I'm hard as f*ck
Down with Plato and Socrates
And I like to get down with my ladies
Somethin somethin somethin
Somethin somethin somethin
Up in my shed, up in my shed"


----------

